# The Oscars.



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://oscars.com/oscarnight/winners.html

I wish Michael Moore a long and slow death. He loves to speak as the blue collar American while he is living in his ritzy 7 figure NY home. Prick.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

BTW, Eminem won an Oscar. ROLFLMFAO. And he didnt even show up. And no, I dont look like him.


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)

:laugh: No opinions.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

wolfman said:


> No opinions.


 exactly


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Damn....tough crowd today.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

only musicals win...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

haha i thought you ment the fish


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i have an oscar....









you will hear about eminems oscar in his next song....LOL


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

What did Michael Moore do?


----------



## giovanni82 (Jan 29, 2003)

Said the following for his acceptance speech( from Eonline.com)

"On behalf of our producers, I'd like to thank the Academy," says Moore, who's greeted with a standing ovation. "I've invited my fellow nominees on the stage with us, and they are here in solidarity with me, because we like nonfiction. We like nonfiction, and we live in fictitious times. We live in a time when we have fictitious election results that elect a fictitious president." "...We live in a time where we have a man sending us to war for fictitious reasons, whether it's the fiction of duct tape or the fiction of orange alerts. We are against this war, Mr. Bush! Shame on you, Mr. Bush, shame on you!"


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

I'm with you, screw Him. Politics belong in Politics, Not in music or Hollywood. Stupid Micheal Moore, Oh well his Movies ALL sucked.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Unfortunately I like his movies. I did like the fact he got boo'd, even the liberal Hollywood crowd knew it was inappropriate.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Welcome to the site Gary.










I just think the forum and presentation he used to portray his "message" was lacking in taste and tact....but then again, he is a fat ass slob.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> but then again, he is a fat ass slob.
























MICHALE MOORE YOU CAN KISS MY


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Im with Wolfman and Traumatic on this one.. No opinion and no comments!!! The Oscars through times are getting suckier and suckier every year. Seems like its a given who'll win. Just isnt as exciting anymore..


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

moore sucks. Humm and eminem Didn't show up because they asked him to perform there and he said f*ck no, And said he wouldn't be going anyways LOL









MAD


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

LAME

It is only "ficticious" for those who likes to hide from reality. "ohhh maybe if I close my eyes and pretend this isn't happening, pretend Iraq does not have bombs, pretend terrorist threats are all fake, pretend the world is safe again, then maybe it will happen"... maybe, NOT.

Moore.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

...damn when i saw the title I thought it was talking about the cichlid


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

from far away I think you would like M. Yeah he is a jackass moore is for saying that.
OH and I thought you meant the fish as well lol.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

I didnt see the oscars except for that part...and I loved that the band started playing music to get him off stage...nothing like good tunes and the sound of BOO-ing...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I was watching Bill Maher on HBO and he said that the Hours was like 
"3 made for Lifetime movies stuck together"

He also said the Oscars need to:

"stop rewarding movies jsut because they are long, all this does is encorage them to keep making movies _longer_. If we wanted to be bored to death we would read a f'n book!"

Bill Maher has his moments.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

It is good to see he got booed though. Thanks for the Busey Image too! Gary Busey is the f*cking man. But as for Iraq it's too bad we're not there, I guess that's what you get when elect a national Disgrace to PM. We should be there kicked saddams ass to. We could Bring the Canadian Airborn Regiment out of mothballs, then they'd be fucked...


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Busey should get an oscar for being a badass. He is the _King of All Teeth_


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

My personal nominations for Oscar:

Best Actor: Christopher Walken
Best Actress: Christopher Walken
Best Supporting Everything: Christopher Walken

Lifetime Achievement: You guessed it.....Christopher Walken


----------



## DBROWN (Mar 8, 2003)

Michael moore is a bigtime *** and needs to shut his fu#%en mouth before he gets his a$$ kicked. And he an ugly piece of @#$% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!








































































thank you and have a nice day








Bush is the man


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That would be tight if we could have fed Micheal Moore to "mad's" P for the last video!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DBROWN said:


> Michael moore is a bigtime *** and needs to shut his fu#%en mouth before he gets his a$$ kicked. And he an ugly piece of @#$% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


tsk, tsk, tsk









I'm the first one to say his 'performance' was completely out of line and inappropriate!
But I don't believe most of you are pissed off because he said it at the Oscar night; I think it's _what_ he said... If he had said it at an anti-war protest, no one would care about it.


----------

